# Sticky  What Every New Member Needs To Know (Frequently Asked Questions) *PLEASE READ!*



## Caz

*Congratulations, you are now part of a great community.

Welcome!  *​ You will now see & do more than you did as a guest!

You will have more opportunities to meet with members in a similar situation to yourself; you will gain new friends and support no matter which direction your journey to have a family takes you.
There will always be someone on *FF* to help guide and support you, and your experiences will undoubtedly help and support others too.​ *
Frequently Asked Questions.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​*How do I get started?*

Here on the introductions board is probably the best place to make your first post as it marks the beginning of your time here at *FF*.

*What should I say? *

As little or as much as you like, but the more info you give the more we can advise on where you will find members in the same place/situation as you. Also members with a similar experience may reply to you personally. Have a read at what others have written to get an idea of what your title and content might be, then start a New Topic here on the Intros board & make your First Post. Don't be shy!

*How do I post?*

To do this you need to click the *New Topic *button (positioned by default at both the top and the bottom of the board, as shown in the User Help Introduction), which will take you to the Start new topic screen.
You will see the Subject box and main Message body box (not labelled as such, but obvious by its size). 
So enter your subject and start to type (or paste) your message into the main text area, noting that a message missing either a subject or a body will not be accepted for posting until it has both. 
If you're happy with your plain text message, you can then post it by clicking the* Post button *and/or preview it first by clicking the *Preview button* & to REPLY to a post already made you will need to click the *Reply button *this can be found by the first & last post of a thread.

On this board *Intro Board Moderators* read each and every post made, and at least one of us will reply, usually giving you some appropriate links, help or advise to help you find your way around the site better. When a Board Volunteer has replied to your thread, they will change the icon to another symbol. This is simply so we can keep track of who we have and have not helped and ensure we do not miss anyone out. Many of the other members may have already give you links too and it's always worth the time to check them out. If you find a sub-board or thread that interests you and you want to join in, just dive right on in and post away; *FF* is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in. Once you do you will soon be welcomed and make friends.

*  Luck and babydust to all!  *​


----------



## Caz

*What do all those abbreviations and acronyms mean?*

These are basically a type of shorthand for some of the more regularly used words on *FF*. Here is a brief list of the most common ones:

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN /  = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex (see also DTD)
DE = Donor Egg 
DFET = Donor Frozen Embryo Transfer
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Niece/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DPD / DPO = Days past transfer / days past ovulation
DTD = Did The Deed (i.e intercourse)
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son or Donor Sperm
DX = Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
EPU / EPAU = Early pregnancy (assessment) unit.
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility 
M/C = Miscarriage
MF = Male Factor infertility
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis 
TTC = Trying To Conceive 
TX = Treatment


----------



## Caz

*How do I get a picture underneath my name in the left, and how to I get that pink writing with my personal information under my posts?*

The picture is an Avatar and the pink writing is a Signature. You can put both these (and more) on your posts by editing your profile. 
To edit your own profile, start by selecting *Profile *(at the top of the page) from the main menu or clicking your own username
Click *Modify Profile, *then *Forum Profile*. This also enables you to enter optional personal details such as gender, birth date, location, website and instant messenger contact information. Don't forget to save the changes you make!


----------



## Caz

*How do I know if there are new posts in any thread I have posted in?*

Two ways.....

Firstly, You'll see on the left hand side at the top of the page ... '*Show new replies to your posts'* Click it and you'll see your replies!  

Or, click on the index tab at the top of any page - *Pink hearts *mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you *scroll right down *you will see the *last ten posts *from all over FF! 
& all are clickable.  If you refresh this page (press f5 on your keyboard) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and *who's online*!

If you see a thread you are interested in and wish to 'keep an eye on it' then you can click the *'Add Bookmark'* you'll recieve notifications of new posts


----------



## Caz

*What is a personal message?*

This is when someone has sent you a message that is for your eyes only (i.e. you are the only one to be able to see it, and not on the public boards). At the top of every page is *YOUR personal * quick view of FF. For example:



> Hey, Dizzi squirrel, you have 3 messages, 0 are new.
> Show unread posts since last visit.
> Show new replies to your posts.
> 
> 8/07/07, 20:35


If you have any new personal messages it will show you you have 1 or more new. Roll your cursor over them and you will be able to click on them and see what you have been sent. Replying to a PM is the same as replying on the boards except that, the only person who can see it will be the person you are sending it to. You can set up your account to send an email to you whenever you get a PM. 
Incidently, if you roll your mouse over certain words (also anywhere on FF) the cursor becomes a "hand" and this means you can click on those words to take you to another part of the site or, perhaps, even an external link.


----------



## Caz

*What is Chat?*

Chat is a place you can go to have live chats with other members. Live chat is fantatsic if you just want a bit of a natter, some fun to relieve the tension or you need some instant support from others. Organised chats are held for various "groups" of members (for instance, Newbie Chats take place on Wednesdays). To see what organised chats have been arranged in the next couple of days, scroll down to the bottom of the Screen to the *Events* section. You can go into the chat room at any time. Click on the Chat button at the top of the page to see who is in there now. 
You can find out more about Chat and what events are held on a regular basis by goign to the Chat Zone on the boards:


----------



## Caz

*I am finding it quite hard seeing all those pictures of bumps and babies on other people's profiles. Can I take them off?*

*FF* respects the freedom of our members to celebrate when they have overcome their problems to become parents, however we understand that some people find it very hard to view pictures in avatars and tickers in signatures and topics related to the new mummys and babies on here. You can update your own settings so you don't have to see them in signatures and avatars. To do this:

Click *Profile *(at the top of the page) from the main menu or clicking your own username
Click *Modify Profile*, then *Look and Layout*. 
Click to remove the tick from the check boxes for *Don't show other users' avatars* and *Don't show other users' signatures*.

The parenting and pregnancy areas of the board are clearly labelled so you can avoid them. By nature of the site, some baby / pregnancy chat inevitably can be found across the site, however we ask all our members to be thoughtful and sensitive to others when posting on the forums or in chat and keep the more detailed preganancy and baby chat to the appropriately marked areas.


----------



## Caz

*What do the rankings and coloured stars mean?*

The stars under your name are related to your membership...if you're a new member & have posted less than 17 messages then you have one star and "unranked".
You then become a Junior Member after posting 30 messages. After that is Senior Member and Gold Member.

The site is run and maintained by Administrators and Moderators. In addition we have a number of Professional Advisors to support you. All Administrators, Moderators and Professionals are members too, who have gone through or are going through their own infertility journey and all give their time voluntarily to support our community. You can identify them from the badge under their name,


----------



## Caz

*This site seems to be for women only. I am a man, where can I go?*

*FF* is open for everyone stuggling with infertility, men and women alike. We do have a vast number more women here than men, which is why we have a special area just for men to go and chat with other men about how infertility affects you:

  CLICK HERE FOR THE MEN'S ROOM


----------



## Caz

*Where can I go for technical help, or if I can't find information I am looking for?*

The question you have may have already been asked and answered by others and, if so you can usually find information you are looking for through the search engine; use the *SEARCH* button at the top of the page. Try looking up your home town or clinic.  If you can't find what you need then you can always start your own thread in the appropriate area. Don't worry if you are not sure what is the right area to post; put it where you think it goes and if it would be more appropriate/ would get a better response elsewhere, a Volunteer will move it for you.

If all else fails, and you still can't work out how to do something, try the Technical Supoprt Guides or, if you can't find one for your query, post a question.

CLICK HERE FOR TECHNICAL SUPPORT.

And, of course, you can always PM a member of the Admin or Moderating team for help!


----------



## Betty-Boo

* Hello newbies!  *










*to Fertility Friends!*

*You will find this site immensley supportive, gain knowledge and make some great friends who have been/are going through the roller coaster. You will always find someone to talk to here 

Please read through the whole of this thread, there is some great tips and advice from Caz on how to post and introduce yourself. Once you have posted and told us a little about yourself, you will be given a personal response with links to help navigate you around the site. 
Another great way to join in is through the live chat room (Newbie chats are on Wednesdays!) Check out the calendar at the bottom of the index page for other themed chats  
Feel free to post new topics and join in with others around FF

If there is anything you are unsure of, or not quite sure where to post a specific topic, please send a personal message (all explained in the beginning of this topic) and we'll get back to you 
*
*Love, luck & babydust to all of you*    

*Your Intro's Volunteers
*
*XXX*​


----------

